# TTOC wins 2 Audi Driver International '06 Awards



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Small news story on the TTOC website - http://www.ttoc.co.uk/news.php?item.55.1

As I said when accepting the awards, the success of the club in these awards is really a reflection of the great support from members, so a big thank you from the committee to all of you.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats to all!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well done the TTOC 2econd year running we have won this


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Glad I posted the voting link on here


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Well done to all....


----------

